

Google Wallet Announced: Use Your Phone for Mobile Payments - engr_haseeb
http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/26/google-wallet-announced-use-your-phone-for-mobile-payments/

======
phlux
One thing that would be interesting with NFC & mobile payments, is that as
there will no longer be any privacy surrounding payment activity -- a meta
payment system would be interesting. Like a swiss bank account.

Here is how it works:

You sign up for meta-wallet.com NFC proxy payments. And link your account.

You get an NFC chip that is registered to that account.

Your bank account is linked to meta-wallet.

You make a payment, using the meta-wallet NFC device. Meta-wallet is charged
and then meta-wallet charges your account.

For added security, meta-wallet could bundle transactions that you make and
then divide the transactions by a random number and charge your account
several varying charges that add up to the total balance (plus their fee) but
do not equal the exact amount of any given individual charges.

This way you could not know which charges made with the meta-wallet equate to
which customers actual bank statements.

